# skid steer operator needed in west Madison, WI.



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

Skid steet operator needed, west Madison. Must have experience and be reliable. Pay based on experience/abilities. Machine will most likely be a bobcat s250 and protech snow blade. Sites are small commercial and a small condo development along with some residential to finish up with.

Let me know if you're interested and we can talk!


----------

